# The Strange Magic of: Stefani Germanotta, aka Lady Gaga



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

You can say what you want about Lady Gaga. Go ahead, say what you want. I find her, once one strips away most, though not necessarily all, of the theatrical choreography and costuming, to be a talented and versatile musician. She plays the piano confidently, and sings both her own often excellent pop and also American Songbook classics with a clear, strong voice. I prefer her in three formats--A) audio only (without the distraction of the hyperdone staging), B) traditionally though sumptuously garbed and singing the classics with Tony Bennett, and C) as here, seated before a keyboard. Time does fly--she was born two years after Madonna released her first album; another Italian-American girl with drive, oodles of talent, and plenty of will power. I salute her. Herewith _Marry the Night._


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here she is again, at the keyboard, again without the Cast of Thousands: _Fooled Me Again, Honest Eyes_.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

24 hours, and no comment on Lady Gaga (except for Conglomerate's Like). Testing the wind direction? Should one comment? We're talking Lady Gaga here; best be careful; could be a land mine somewhere. Maybe nobody's ever heard of Lady Gaga: that's it--she's too obscure for anyone to have formed an opinion! Anyway, here's another with The Lady tickling the keys: _Paparazzi_. It might become a hit.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

This is good pop...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Italian C&W; a little too rich for my simple tastes but thanks for the contribution. FWIW, I was betting you would be the first--all's right with the world.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> 24 hours, and no comment on Lady Gaga (except for Conglomerate's Like). Testing the wind direction? *Should one comment?* We're talking Lady Gaga here; best be careful; could be a land mine somewhere. Maybe nobody's ever heard of Lady Gaga: that's it--she's too obscure for anyone to have formed an opinion! Anyway, here's another with The Lady tickling the keys: _Paparazzi_. It might become a hit.


I'm a sucker for good dance music and "Just Dance" and "Poker Face" did the trick at a club I went to a few weeks ago. These songs had everyone on the dance floor. Great fun!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Strange music indeed. Of the pop figures around today, I think she's the most impressive. She is talented on the piano, has a good voice, great sense of production, has a "good relationship" with fans...etc. I noticed, through my teens, she was the trend setter. she started wearing crazy outfits, other pop stars followed. She wrote an album about self worth, others followed. 

I like some of her songs, don't own any albums, but she's a good artist in the pop scene today. Or, I think she is, I don't know, I haven't purposefully followed the pop scene in years.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

O


Cosmos said:


> [She] has a good voice, great sense of production, has a "good relationship" with fans...etc. I noticed, through my teens, she was the trend setter. she started wearing crazy outfits, other pop stars followed.


Those of us who admire and appreciate those such as Gaga, Madonna & Company, but who are blessed (or cursed) with long memories, must pay homage to The Queen of Them All, The Mother of Them All, the Immortal Cher. To be candid, they all are but following in her footsteps.....


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Seems fair to show why we are not that into her by posting artists that we are into. I don't dislike Lady Gaga for what she is, I just don't feel drawn to her, while still very much enjoying female pop music.





Cecile - Bonjour Bonjour! (Nederlands)





Cecile - Goodbye





Beatles french version of "Hello, Goodbye" by "Les Intrigantes"


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

A recommendation for the next installment of The Strange Magic of...

*Dexys Midnight Runners*


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

@regenmusic & Morimur: You both have not only my permission but also my recommendation that you free yourselves of any false inhibitions and submit your own posts dedicated to your fave Rock/Pop (or whatever) idols. Be Bold!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> @regenmusic & Morimur: You both have not only my permission but also my recommendation that you free yourselves of any false inhibitions and submit your own posts dedicated to your fave Rock/Pop (or whatever) idols. Be Bold!


OK, one of my favorite divas.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My suggestion was predicated on your starting your own threads--Be not only Bold, but also Independent!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is Lady Gaga with a simple song perfectly capturing in a nutshell the situation that she and many others found/find themselves in, that is often waved off or dismissed by those never so affected. Many audiences before whom it could be sung. I think Lady G will be with us for a while, and well-remembered.


----------

